# My 8yr olds First Build Tiger wrap



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is my 8yr olds first build. It is a ultralite rod, with a tiger wrap on it. He picked out the colors,and it turned out ok, but not quite right. He did 99% of the wraps, I just got them started and tied them off for him.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

well the first picture sucks, but this on is better


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Last one, you can see the varigated thread he used on his guide wrap and on the top wrap of the TIger wrap


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Nothing to be ashamed of there little man. I would be proud to fish that rod. Nice work. I am sure he will hold on to thet rod for a while and try to remember the time you guys spent on it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> nothing to be ashamed of there little man. I would be proud to fish that rod. Nice work. I am sure he will hold on to thet rod for a while and try to remember the time you guys spent on it.


+1

chuck, what reel is that?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats a little Diawa regal 1000Xi. pretty good little reel for the price. He actually wrapped his first cross wrap today on a scrap blank. He did the same fish pattern I just did on my closed wrap. It turned out pretty good. he cant wait to be able to wrap his surf rod.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

that's awesome dude!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice looking work...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------

